# Tax Advice in Manila



## StoffelNZ (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi,

My wife is a Philippines citizen and we are considering settling in Manila. I work offshore and will only be spending part of the year there. We will be visiting Manila in the next few weeks and I'd like to visit a tax advisor to find out what commitments we would have.

Any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Many years ago the PHilippines did tax worldwide income of its citizens but it was eventually dropped. I would be inclinded to maintain an oversea bank account where your overseas income can go and forget all about it. Keeping anymore than a minimum in any Philippine bank is always a good idea. The Philippines is not the place to lodge large amounts of money due to coruption, bank failures and the very low protection offered, just a few thousand dollers.


----------

